# First Knife.....practice run



## skiprat (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi all,
I recently showed my home made 2 x 72 Belt grinder that I made to have a go at making a knife or two. 

Well, I've heard a rumour that Mrs Santa is bringing me some Damascus steel for Christmas...:biggrin: So I had to have a practice run.  This is the result. The belt grinder worked like a charm and as it was my very first knife, I decided to use the last chunk of my all time favourite resin ( Alchemy/Burnt Copper by PR Princess ) for the scales

The metal is 1/4 thick stainless ( the type that can't be hardened :frown: ) So this is mostly for show. Probably wouldn't cut soft butter, but I do have several cuts....
Decided to go for a shiny finish. It could do with some more polishing, but.....

I ultimately want to make folding knives. UK legal friction folders. Locking knives are not legal.

Pretty pleased with how it came out, though it certainly isn't flawless by a long way.  Hope you like it too :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 2, 2018)

Looking pretty sharp from over here!  Looking forward to the Damascus.


----------



## mark james (Dec 2, 2018)

Superb!  It may be "mostly for show," but its a sweet blade as is.

Future Damascus will be a treat to see with what you come up with.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 2, 2018)

That is a great looking knife.


----------



## gtriever (Dec 2, 2018)

Can't wait to see the "real" thing. Beautiful knife!


----------



## CREID (Dec 2, 2018)

Next thing you know you will be a contestant on Forged in Fire.:biggrin:


----------



## jxdubbs (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow! Very nice.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 2, 2018)

What a leap, pens to hunting knives. Looks pretty:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 2, 2018)

Had to do a double take. Thought is was a cocobolo burl


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, I like it too. Your practice run looks awesome to me.
Looking for ward to the Damascus. Thanks for sharing the photos. 
You done good. :biggrin:


----------



## Wagner11 (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow that is really good for a practice run. It's a shame it can't be hardened. 

Nice work!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 2, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## magpens (Dec 3, 2018)

Very lovely knife !!!


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 3, 2018)

Wonderful first go! 
Your work looks first class even if you see things you are not totally happy with....any of us would be thrilled to have a knife of that caliber.
Also, excellent choice on Dawn’s PR for the scales!
That will make a great letter opener for your desk.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 3, 2018)

What a beautiful "practice" piece!


----------



## VotTak (Dec 3, 2018)

My first knife was much-much worse. I also use my 2x72 which I welded together myself. So, I went through the same troubles as you did. But your knife looks very good. Not sure why you say that stainless steel cannot be hardened... but it is secondary. I usually cut my knives to shape, than send for heat treatment and than put the bevels on and add handle... 
And to make folding knives.... well good luck with that... I do not have metal mill to pursue that goal.... probably you got better equipment to go for folders


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 3, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Hi all,
> I recently showed my home made 2 x 72 Belt grinder that I made to have a go at making a knife or two.
> 
> Well, I've heard a rumour that Mrs Santa is bringing me some Damascus steel for Christmas...:biggrin: So I had to have a practice run.  This is the result. The belt grinder worked like a charm and as it was my very first knife, I decided to use the last chunk of my all time favourite resin ( Alchemy/Burnt Copper by PR Princess ) for the scales
> ...



I am guessing machetes, bowie knives, swords are next. We are going to have to keep an eye on you sir. Maybe on your next pen, instead of using a skew just pull out one of these scrapers.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 3, 2018)

Quite nice


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## skiprat (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Always appreciated:wink: {even yours JT :biggrin:}

Stepan....(VotTak) essentially, if stainless is of the non-magnetic flavour, then it cannot be hardened.   :wink: Well, not by heat treatment anyway. It can be toughened up by 'work hardening' . Not sure how or even if it could be applied to a blade though.


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 3, 2018)

That's a good looking knife!  I know what you mean about PR Princess's resins.  I think in my top 5, she has at least 4 of the spots!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 3, 2018)

A really nice looking knife, but I don't see a maker's mark on it, I have read on knife forums that unless there is a makers mark, it's not worth looking at, of course I don't subscribe to that, as they say, a rose by any other name is still a rose.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks pretty awesome to me!


----------

